# Powerpoint Forum



## The doomed (Sep 27, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a forum similar to MrExcel for powerpoint users?


----------



## Domski (Sep 27, 2011)

This could be worth a try: http://groups.google.com/group/microsoft.public.powerpoint/topics?pli=1

Powerpoint being evil I doubt there many good forums out there 

Dom


----------



## arkusM (Sep 27, 2011)

I find it ironic that "the Doomed" is asking a question on ppt. If you weren't you are now!!


----------



## RoryA (Sep 27, 2011)

Domski said:


> Powerpoint being evil I doubt there many good forums out there



It's not evil, just misunderstood.


----------



## VoG (Sep 27, 2011)

Evil or not try http://www.officekb.com/Uwe/Forums.aspx/powerpoint/201109/1


----------



## SydneyGeek (Sep 27, 2011)

rorya said:


> It's not evil, just misunderstood.


 
... Like Word. 

Denis


----------



## Jon von der Heyden (Sep 28, 2011)

I'm going with Evil.

I have finally finished my PP class for building presentations on the fly.  PP object model is pure evil.


----------



## Domski (Sep 28, 2011)

I thought I read they were dropping VBA from Powerpoint in case its evil became self-perpetuating!

Dom


----------



## The doomed (Oct 5, 2011)

Cheers chaps!

Wasn't aware of VBA being dropped from powerpoint - just assumed it was there.


----------



## RoryA (Oct 5, 2011)

Dom was joking, I think - it's still there.


----------



## The doomed (Oct 6, 2011)

Doh. Yep it's still there!


----------

